# Just Ordered A Casio G Shock Gw-M5610Bc-1Er



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just ordered a Casio G Shock GW-M5610BC-1ER does anyone have one of these? Having ordered it I am now a bit worried about legibility :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had a few G-Shocks and still have a couple , but the only negative display one i've owned i moved on within a week as i personally couldn't see the time !

Looks nice though but found impossible to read in daylight


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well, at least you will be able to appreciate the nice bracelet as you hold the watch an inch from your nose to read the time :lol:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I had one. Stories of difficult legibility are exaggerated imo.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a negative display G-Shock and i can read it just fine


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Had a few with this type of display and although hard to read at some angles it can be very easy to read at others , as you can see from your picture. In direct sunlight it's very hard but if you tilt the watch and get the angle just right the digits are very bright.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't even see the hands it's that bad. 

Some are said to be more legible than others, I had the G-7710 which was supposed to be one of the better ones and it was just fine with the contrast turned up. That is a pretty cool looking watch and IMO the negative displays look better than the positive, I had a DW5600e and considered modding it to negative but was advised not too unless I really felt the urge.

Tony


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one of these - and yes, its very hard to read in most light conditions.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

I find mine ok - i do sometimes need to angle my wrist to see the time but the coolness of a negative display and the bracelet far outweigh any disadvantages!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks  it looks as if I might or might not be able to read it! It does look pretty cool though :lol:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm also very keen on one of these. Do you mind me asking where you found the best price?

Cheers ,

Dan


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

danoafc said:


> I'm also very keen on one of these. Do you mind me asking where you found the best price?
> 
> Cheers ,
> 
> Dan


Amazon UK


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Cheers Jo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have to say I took to the watch straight away, it lacks the size and heft of most G-Shocks and that to me makes it perfect. The case width is about 43mm and it is a slender 13mm thick. The bracelet is made from coated stainless steel with links covered in plastic PU and tapers down from about 28mm where it joins the case to 18mm. The clasp is the classic foldover type with two press buttons on the side to release it.

The screen takes some getting used to, at times it is quite hard to read at other times it is quite easy. My answer to this is to set the auto light function on (rotate the wrist from horizontal by about 40 degrees) this normally gives you enough time to read the watch, failing that then there is a light button!

Despite the difficulty reading the dial it is just too cool not to like!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I was rather hoping you'd hate it Jo, and sell it to me for 'very cheap price'!! :lol:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi I have a sudden need to pimp up a g shock so if any one has a battered one for sale pm please


----------

